# Lori and Earl working on Sunday



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few photos of my wife Lori working with Earl yesterday. It was great watching the two of them work with Leri because just over two weeks ago Lori was in the hospital with partial paralysis of her left leg. Shes making an unbelievably fast recovery. :woof:


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

he looks great! i love that first pic.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great shots


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Doug, I'm glad to hear she's on the mend and is doing so well with recovery. Earl is getting even more handsome everyday. He's begining to look like an actual dog  Puppy pictures are almost a thing in the past for me to look forward to.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Great pictures like always man...glad to hear your wife is making a quick recovery!!! Keep the action shots comin!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Love the pictures!!!! Awesome to see the work Earl is getting, and dang he is a fine looking boy!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG Earl is a handsome looking boy. Those are some great shots Doug I love them all but those actions ones are awsome. 

I sure am glad to hear Lori is doing better.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

..... One of the sexiest dogs EVA! Lover seeing him work! You can tell he is totally digging it! Man what a great looking boy!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww Earl is so sexy, and I too am glad to hear your wife is making a very speedy recovery, way to go Lori, and keep up the awesmoe work with Earl, he is growing into a very handsome young man.


----------



## YAHHOO (Nov 27, 2010)

Looking good he is a big boy though huh!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Earl is such a stud I cant wait to see him full grown.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

wow awesome for her!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone! It's great seeing Lori running around with Earl again. We had quite a scare a few weeks back and to see her recover so quickly is fantastic. I can believe Earl is going to be 8 months old this weekend and he's weighing in at 38Lbs.


----------



## A.M (Nov 21, 2010)

Elvisfink said:


> I can believe Earl is going to be 8 months old this weekend and he's weighing in at 38Lbs.
> 
> http://www.fotofink.com/Earl/IMG_2400.jpg
> 
> http://www.fotofink.com/Earl/IMG_2376.jpg


Is that too heavy or too light? My female is 6 months and weighing in at 31.5 lbs.

On a sidenote. What brand are those collars? They look very secure, comfortable and easy to use.

Thanks.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW that is great to see Lori doing so well, I am sure the exercise with Earl has helped along with the recovery, send her my best will ya! Earl look AWESOME!!! I am definitely repeating that breeding in 2012 I got some great dogs out that. I am so pleased to see him progress in training like he is I am so proud of him and appreciate the work you have put into him.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Doug Earl looks fantastic! He is just a beautiful dog. Great pictures too btw.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

A.M said:


> Is that too heavy or too light? My female is 6 months and weighing in at 31.5 lbs.
> 
> On a sidenote. What brand are those collars? They look very secure, comfortable and easy to use.
> 
> Thanks.


It's actually neither. Puppy weight is reflective of the bloodline of the dog. A game bred pup will be much lighter than a pup with a bully bloodline. Earl at 8 months and 38lbs is pretty much on target for what we're expecting out of him. As for the collar, they're just no name 2 ply leather that I bought a few years back at The Buzzard out here in SoCal. I just ordered a 2 ½" 2ply leather collar from Newman's Dog Wear.


----------



## A.M (Nov 21, 2010)

^Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Earl is looking amazing!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

WOW he is looking so good!!! Great pics!


----------

